# CLIMA x TURISMO xNEVE x PORTUGAL



## mendes (19 Ago 2008 às 03:15)

Foristas pretendo ir a Portugal de férias  e ver minha família, mas também gostaria de aproveitar e ver neve. Já fui a Portugal algumas vezes, mas sempre no Verão , com excepção de uma única vez  no Inverno, mas era pequeno e não me lembro de ter ido ver neve, então tendo essa possibilidade não poderei perder, exposto isso , gostaria de uma ajuda do pessoal aqui do forum, sobre qual a melhor época de ir a Portugal no periodo de Inverno ou Primavera , onde esteja frio o suficiente para encontrar neve na Serra da Estrela e que por favor NÃO CHOVA MUITO. Agradeço ao pessoal antecipadamente pela ajuda na informação!!!


----------



## Minho (19 Ago 2008 às 19:29)

Bem é muita condição junta para satisfazer....

A maior probabilidade de encontrar neve é em Janeiro e Fevereiro, mas se estiver um inverno chuvoso irá ver chuva até dizer basta. Na primavera costuma ainda haver neve isto quando e se não for uma primavera quente ou não estiver um regime de tempo de chuva de Sul/SW que aí não há neve que aguente. Em conclusão, se quiser ver neve em Fevereiro ou Janeiro é quando tem mais probabilidade de a ver, se não quiser chuva a melhor altura é em Julho e Agosto


----------



## mendes (19 Ago 2008 às 22:17)

Minho disse:


> Bem é muita condição junta para satisfazer....
> 
> A maior probabilidade de encontrar neve é em Janeiro e Fevereiro, mas se estiver um inverno chuvoso irá ver chuva até dizer basta. Na primavera costuma ainda haver neve isto quando e se não for uma primavera quente ou não estiver um regime de tempo de chuva de Sul/SW que aí não há neve que aguente. Em conclusão, se quiser ver neve em Fevereiro ou Janeiro é quando tem mais probabilidade de a ver, se não quiser chuva a melhor altura é em Julho e Agosto




Obrigado, realmente estava pensando em janeiro e fevereiro ou março, novembro e dezembro eu sei que são meses de chuva e já tinha descartado. Obrigado


----------

